
Cyclops: a programming language written in undeciphered Greek runes - mapmeld
http://cyclopslang.org
======
J_Darnley
Wow. The Greeks did well to invent runes that hold six numbers in a tiny
square box. I can't imagine the precision hammers and chisels they would need
for that.

~~~
roywiggins
Note that they're Arabic numerals, which suggests actual alien intervention...

~~~
cwilkes
thanks for making me think about that show. "According to Ancient Programmer
theory..."

------
riffraff
to nitpick, I believe those used in Linear A are not technically "runes", i.e.
the runes are only the ones used in writing systems for german languages, and
derived from old italic alphabets.

~~~
bmm6o
To be fair, I don't see the word "rune" anywhere on the linked page. I'm
assuming it's an error created by the submitter.

~~~
riffraff
I think it was in the text before, but it was changed.

------
protomyth
If this is how things are going to go, I guess I should break out the APL
keyboard and get going.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
This?
[http://www.dyalog.com/uploads/images/Business/products/us_rc...](http://www.dyalog.com/uploads/images/Business/products/us_rc.jpg)

Looks like they didn't have the right unicode font for L

~~~
llasram
Quad and squad. The joys of a character-set derived by the character
overstriking your original development teletype could produce.

------
njharman
Until someone makes a to javascript transpiler for it, I'm just not
interested. :)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
This seems like the next logical step, really.

~~~
Toenex
I can't see it really taking off until it has at least half a dozen web
frameworks and a decent befunge binding layer.

------
ommunist
This one needs an appropriate virtual keyboard. Or better physical too. With
stone keys.

------
luckystarr
I really like the equality symbol! I guess it's nice when the symbols have
symbolism.

~~~
igravious
So. A bit of semiotics by C.S. Peirce.

Peirce reckoned that there are three basic signs: icons, indices (indexes?),
and symbols. An icon looks like the thing it is representing. An index points
to it (like your index finger does, this is called indexicality). A symbol
stands in for and is unlike the thing it represents, like 4 for |||| things.

So because equality is represented with a scales you _should_ have said, "I
guess it's nice when the signs have iconicity." :)

------
roywiggins
How does it compare to emojicode?

------
riebschlager
I hate to sound alarmist, but I'm seriously worried that we're reaching "peak
novelty programming language". If we don't start exploring alternative uses of
free time now, we're going to be in serious trouble soon.

~~~
evincarofautumn
It bothers me more that they all tend to be reskins of conventional imperative
languages. It’s fun when it’s a joke, but a lot of non-joke languages are
built the same way. We don’t need new syntax for the same semantics—we need
new semantics.

~~~
mapmeld
It's closer to a functional language though--there's a break statement but no
return statement

------
sbonilla
It's stupid

